# No network interface when installing



## palozano (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm installing FreeBSD 12.1 in a laptop, and when the installation prompts to configure the network (IPv4/IPv6), no adapter appears.
I entered another tty (Alt+F4) and run ifconfig, where only lo0 device shows up. Any idea on how to make it recognize the WiFi card?


----------



## steps (Jun 13, 2020)

What laptop are you using and what WIFI chip is build in? Can you see your WIFI chip in the output of `pciconf -lv`?
It might be necessary to load the right driver for your WIFI chip before starting the automatic installation procedure.


----------



## tingo (Jun 14, 2020)

Common workaround: add a wired network connection temporarily during the install, then fix the necessary wireless network setup later. Of course, this only works if the laptop has a wired network interface.


----------



## fbsd1 (Jul 7, 2020)

tingo said:


> Common workaround: add a wired network connection temporarily during the install, then fix the necessary wireless network setup later. Of course, this only works if the laptop has a wired network interface.





palozano said:


> I'm installing FreeBSD 12.1 in a laptop, and when the installation prompts to configure the network (IPv4/IPv6), no adapter appears.
> I entered another tty (Alt+F4) and run ifconfig, where only lo0 device shows up. Any idea on how to make it recognize the WiFi card?


----------



## fbsd1 (Jul 7, 2020)

Check your laptop's bios and make sure your wifi interface is enabled. Hit pf2 or pf10 at start of power on to bring up the bois menu.


----------

